# Misfire... Revo? Now Sorted Thanks...



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I' ve posted before on this, i occasionally have a bad misfire which last between 5-10 secs when accelerating hard in 5th or 6th ran check with Vag com and AMM seems ok, only seems to happen in performance mode (Revo) could it be a problem with the download?  Also have no fault codes :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You could have a leak which manifests it self under the heavier load of high gears and high boost.

unfortunately only a Rolling road and having someone on hand to look/listen to the engine may it be diagnosed properly.

Speak to Scotty Â  ;D as he has had first hand experience.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Have you contacted Revo :-/


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Jonah,

Not contacted Revo yet, no fault codes on Vag-com but went to my mate at Audi and he is certain it is MAF sensor, apparently a slightly iffy one doesn't always show fault codes so he's gonna change it. i'll let you know 

Saul


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Jonah,
> 
> Not contacted Revo yet, no fault codes on Vag-com but went to my mate at Audi and he is certain it is MAF sensor, apparently a slightly iffy one doesn't always show fault codes so he's gonna change it. i'll let you know
> 
> Saul


Hi Saul,

when you mentioned looks fine in vagcom I assumed you had checked it , not simply looked for fault codes which youve implied.

go out in Vagcom and log AMM output block 003 in measuring blocks.

make sure you do some full throttle blasts and revs up to the red line.

you should see amm outputs up to around 160g/s for a standard 225.

if its not reaching this then it probably is an amm fault.

amm's only create error codes on complete failure generally, typically its gradual and symptoms of rough running as you described show up first. :-/


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Wak,

Only checked for fault codes, will run check on meas blocks when i get back from hols. TT is Revo'd will i be looking for slightly higher outputs from AMM? Is it best to switch back to stock mode for the test.

Cheers
Saul


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Expect around 190 g/s on a chipped TT


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Cheers chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

might be good to check in stock mode as well to compare, a UK225 says, 190s for chipped and 160s for stock.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Wak,

Have done check using meas blocks, in stock mode output is 165g/s and in performance mode at around the red line output was up to 205g/s. Problem is getting worse as in 3rd gear now getting occasional misfire, car really holds back sort of hesitant then picks up fine, do you think it could be a problem with the Revo map? If so maybe they could reload the programme :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

If you have a Vag com you can use it to detect missfire on indevidual cylinders i think.
What did Revo say?
Jonah


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Jonah,

Gonna phone Revo 2mo, no misfire detected in Vag-com. Maybe describing this problem as a misfire is a little misleading it's more of a hesitant lack of power for a few seconds :-/


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Coupe-Sport had a duff Revo Load IIRC - they redid it and was ok.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I've heard you can get a duff download, the problem has been there since day 1 but i put it down to runing high boost in the hot weather we was having, switched back to stock mode earlier and no misfire.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Took car to a mate who is qualified diagnostic man, ran a few checks and he's sure it is the Revo map, can they reflash the programe and will i still get the same prob :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm getting the same fault but in 4th


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Lisa,

Is it worse on yours when you are at low speed and try to accelerate just before the turbo kicks in, it hesitates and then behaves as normal?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

yup thats it :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes they can reflash it, have you tried calling them yet? or you could ask here

http://pub219.ezboard.com/brevotechnik


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Jonah,

I've phoned the people who done the download to see what they can do but they've not got back to me, i've tried to eliminate other possible problems before contacting Revo but seems i'll have to go straight to them now. :-/


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Poor show they have not got back to you 

If it was me I would be going ballistic I had duff map, you want to get this sorted asap.

I hate to say it but I have heard of probs only very occasinally with other tuners maps but this Revo software is beginning to top the count by the looks of things :-/


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Cheers UK225 i'm gonna go to the place at the week end if the maps not right i'll see about getting my cash back and go the AMD route


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

That would be safer


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

If i was as concerned as u are I would of called Revo HQ when i first noticed it. And lets face it ur not 100% sure it is the software and if it is i'm sure they will put it right.

Try here
Tel: +44 (0)1327 301901
Fax: +44 (0)1327 301904
Jonah


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I agree, call them, they are really very helpfull ...


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Cheers Jonah, i just wanted to eliminate other possible causes such as AMM which is ok before i phoned Revo with the hump screaming and shouting, mate who has checked car using various methods is sure the mapping is wrong.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Revo have said this could possibly be a faulty DV, i don't think it is. They have offered for me to go up to their HQ for a proper run and diagnostic check.They also mentioned coil packs but the car is only 5 months old and has the new revised ones according to Audi ??? Any ideas boys [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Revo installed it so Revo should fix it. If they can't fix it then get your money back.

I can't see why Mitchell wouldn't try to fix it for you but agreed the aggrevation does put a sour taste in your mouth.

I guess you have 2 choices:

1. Put it back to Revo basic code and take it to a dealer (but run the risk (albeit small) of them seeing something is up)
2. Take it up to Revo to either get it re-mapped or money back.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Exactly my thoughts Thorney cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Does anyone know for sure if my car (May 2003 model) Will definately have the revised coil packs?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What was the build date? alot of 03 TT's were built pre 2003, some of the very early 03 cars could have the faulty coil packs, although i wouldn't of thought it would be this. Try and speak to Mitchelle at revo HQ he does know his stuff. Or alternatively get ur car on a Rolling Road this would probably allow a better diagnostics of the problem.
What settings are u using on the Revo? timing and high or low boost settings ? if you have a sps3 try setting the settings to a lower boost level to see if it cures it or makes it less noticable :-/ 
Jonah


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Jonah,

I've spoke to Kev @ Revo he seems to think either DV or coil pack :-/ Have standard Revo setting on boost and timing, will check the build date.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

??? ??? ??? 

I have exactly the same problems with My 03 225 with Revo on normal sps1.

4/5/6 Accelerate and usually just before the Turbo is about to boost It hesitates for a few seconds and then normal chipped performance !!!

Do we have an update on this...should I ring Revo??

???


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Have any of you upgraded your DV, to either a forge or other after market one? if not it might be worth doing. Most people with chipped cars change theirs as they give a more responsive feel to the car.
Might be worth trying.
Also try posting ur questions on here the Revo guys check the forum regually.
http://pub219.ezboard.com/brevotechnik
Jonah


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Spoke to Revo again "possibly DV", Have had DV vacuum pressure tested it is not the problem, besides i have the latest version Bosch type which Revo says is man enough, it isn't coil packs either, That's now 3 of us on this forum with Revo with exactly the same problem. Any more ideas people ??? ???


----------



## dunks3 (Sep 12, 2002)

Saul

You said earlier in your post that Revo mentioned that you could go and see them at their HQ and they would check your car out.

I couldnt work out from your posts if you have subsequently been to see them or have you just been speaking on the phone?

Dunc


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Dunk,

Revo is quite a way from S.London, meaning a day off and at the mo i haven't time to go up there, before i got on to them i wanted to be sure i had eliminated other possible causes e.g. DV, coil pack which i have, When i can get up there i will so they can run some logs and find a solution.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Have you a local agent who can do any of this on their behalf ?

Seems like you are griping at a fair offer to solve a problem which may or may not be anything to do with the remap.

Are you using decent fuel ? If I use 95 RON I get ignition retard when on high loadings, reverting back to Optimax sorts this.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yes I use decent fuel, only Optimax or BP Ultimate,everything else has been checked apart from the re-map and as i've already said when i've time i'll take the motor to Revo and as for the fair offer to solve this problem i never had a problem until the download!


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I have been doing a little testing on this aswell...

I only run Optimax (apart from the first 2 tank fulls in March).

I also never had and problems under hard acceleration apart from I did notice a very slight drop off of power at high revs...but I think that is normal on stock engines.

But have been getting this hesitation only since the Revo upgrade??? .

I am now back into stock mode (Geez itâ€™s slow :-X) but tried accelerating hard in all gears and no problems at all.

I know that there are considerations with chipped motors where hoses start collapsing but isnâ€™t that higher up the rev range not just before 3000 revs??

I am right in thinking that a Samco Induction Pipe is the way to resolve that issue?? Or is it the Turbo pipes upgrade that would be needed.

I have visual check in the engine bay to see of there are any signs of splits in pipes/hoses but not an expert or able to see everything.

Very confusing and any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I have been doing a little testing on this aswell...
> 
> I only run Optimax (apart from the first 2 tank fulls in March).
> 
> ...


This sounds more like turbo lag which is more obvious after chipping. Take a look at the rolling road output graphs, do they match what you experience on the road ?

Hose should not be a problem if your car is a 2002/2003 as long as it is fitted correctly.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Theres a thread on a similar problem on RS246.com and seems to relate to a DV problem. People who had reported a problem and the car hessertating around 4-5k revs changed their DV's or serviced them and the problem went.
Jonah


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I know its not turbo lag...

Let me try to describe it in laymans terms..

you rev....they build up....whoshing noise of induction (confirmed on this site that this is normal noise) and car starts pulling harder as turbo whistle kicks in and boost should happen then a complete loss of power or it hesitates for a second and then bang!!! full power....

It seems that the front of the car rising drops a little when it hesitates...

As I said before even in 4/5/6 at 4000 revs (so turbo has already kicked in) ...

I cruise down motorway....s2000 is in my way i put my foot down ....turbo whistle/induction noise starts and then a second of power drop then BANG!! bye bye Honda man!!!
;D

Does this describe it better....

I know whats next....its yer dump valve etc...but only in Performance mode??? why??

Also I thought that when the DV is faulty you get honking or a air release noise...like on the MKIV Golf??

I had 5 DV replaced on that!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

have u up graded ur DV ? i must admit i have suffered from what u describe but not noticed it lately. If you havent replaced the dv it might be worth a try, or if u already have an after market one try servicing it or upgrading the spring.
read this might be the same problem :-/
http://forums.rs246.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=25636&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1
Jonah


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

I noticed this on my standard unchipped 225 a month or so back. Had been using Optimax solidly for more than 6 months and then got caught out with filling up with Tesco petrol...

The car got very unhappy at being filled with such c~~p and exhibited exactly the symptoms you describe. Very noticeable at motorway speeds, the turbo kicking in, power developing and then being reined back.. A few tanks of Optimax later and all is well again.

However, I did notice while the car was recovering from this episode that I filled up with Optimax from a different garage to normal and the problem came back with a vengeance. It could have been unrelated to that particular tankful but I did wonder at the time if I had been sold standard petrol in place of Optimax. So maybe you could try filling up from a different garage for a while?


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

I've not had a chance to read through all of this post, but I've been chatting to Saul. It seems his car has the 8N0906018CB ECU, as of last week we released a revision of Revo performance code for this ECU. This should sort out the hesitation issue that Saul has been experiencing. Enjoy!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks Kev @ Revo, apparently ECU's on some newer TT's have the code number CB which can be found in Vag-com when you enter the engine control module, there is a revision for this ECU no. so if you are experiencing the same problems as me go back and get the revised download free this should cure the problem. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Will post 2mo when i get new download 

Thanks to all on this one it was driving me mad.
Cheers Kev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Only a few weeks ago Mr Wak had some definayely dodgy Optimax, this took away power, the car was sick, but with a fresh tankful, back to rocket ship mode again (Wak is not Revo) May be worth considering... ???


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I had my Revo upgrade carried out at the Revo Kart challenge and my car was from March 2003.

Do you think this might be the ECU that can have then new upgrade???

If so...if Revo Kev if is out there how do I go about getting this upgrade ?? Bearing in mine I didn't get if carried out by a local company in Southampton and Revo HQ is up north isnt it?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Chimp,

Any Revo outlet should be able to carry out the revised program, if you can get access to Vag-com Then check your ECU no. should end with letters CB, Revo outlet should be able to check this for you using their laptop.

Good luck 
Saul


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Well My Latest update is:

I called Revo this morning and Spoke Kevin... very helpful man!!!

He discussed the situation and suggested I too should try the update of the code and put forward a couple of places to obtain the update.

I Called Mike @ Pragmatik ICT, who very kindly offered to take a look at my car and install the latest code today even at such short notice!!!! Excellent service!!

I took a short trip up the A3 to LIPHOOK, I put my car back into performance mode....still getting the problem and Mike carried out his biz.

He confirmed I had the CB code ecu made sure no errors reported and then promptly updated the code.

Then offered to come out on a short burn to see if the problem still existed.

The car seemed to be less responsive and the hesitation seemed alot less but still there.

He checked the settings of the remap in the revo sofware and it appeared to have set the boost to low 9 and timing 5!!

He tweaked the settings to low boost 9 and timing of 7 to make sure my optimax was being used to its full ....

I then noticed the same problem but back to the full effect ....we tried again with timing 6 and he suggested trying this setting over a week , mainly to let the ecu settle down or "learn".

Must admit on the way home car felt smoother and did notice the hesitation less as time went on. Ill give it a few days and report back.

But would like to thank Mike....top man...very friendly and helpfull and knew his stuff.

I also liked his Clarion Sat-nav unit...specially the standing quarter mile setting!!! 15.8 -- not bad for a Golf 150 Diesel!!! 

How did you fair Saul??? any luck?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Chimp,

Job done, revised download car perfect, took a few miles of driving for ECU to learn again a little hesitant then after a while car was spot on. I'm a happy man again no more moaning from me. Give it a little while and yours maybe fine. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Saul

Do you know what settings you have...eg: boost and timing?

Was wondering if there is much of a difference between cars??

???


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I am sorry if I seemed to have hi-jacked this link...but Im afraid after 200 miles round trip yesterday I have noticed the problem still exists!! :-/ :-/ :'(

I will have to feed this back to Mike at Pragmatic and Revo themselves to see if they have any clues?

I know DV replacement has been mentioned, but its 6/7 months old and not showing the usuall symptoms like "honking" noises or air leaking noise like "tut tut tut" noise when changing gear and Â£100 for a Forge is alot of money on something that seems ok.

I remember people on this forum mentioning that the DV behaves this way when faulty even in stock mode.

One thing I have noticed though is when I change gear the rev counter needle still rises by a few hundred revs although the revs in the engine have dropped off??? it this a clue? ??? ???


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

if you suspect DV but dont want to splash out on a aftermarket one, get another bosch one from vagparts for approx Â£12 ish.

at the very worst, your end up with a usable spare.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I have a unchipped 225 use Optimax and have been getting this recently?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Check earlier in this thread, DV or coil packs may help you 
Saul


----------

